# Carving in front of local saw shop



## carvinmark (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm carving for the next few days in front of the local Stihl dealer. First time there for me and he has never had anybody else carve there either. Hope to drum up some yard carvings and sell some inventory. I will try to get some pics.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 9, 2007)

I was there all alone so I didn't get any pics, sorry. Didn't sell anything but I carved two bears and a mushroom.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 9, 2007)

Bring the tri-pod tomorrow.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry, no pics today either. I didn't sell anything so I still have all the carvings and will set them up at home and take a few pics and post soon.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 13, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> I didn't sell anything so I still have all the carvings



Question... What price range of items were you selling? What I'm getting at is, was there anything priced low enough for impulse sales? 

Butch


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 13, 2007)

twoclones said:


> Question... What price range of items were you selling? What I'm getting at is, was there anything priced low enough for impulse sales?
> 
> Butch



10.00 up to 250.00, about 30 pieces, most about 35.00.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 13, 2007)

Definitely impulse pricing. Ever wonder if it was too cheap for your audience? 

Butch


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 15, 2007)

twoclones said:


> Definitely impulse pricing. Ever wonder if it was too cheap for your audience?
> 
> Butch



May have been, people are cheap around here. At least I got to carve for two days in a row, first time this year. I needed to boost my inventory anyways.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 15, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> I needed to boost my inventory anyways.



I heard that. The fair starts here in about a week and I've been carving small bears every chance I get. I'll not be carving at the fair but will be there selling my stuff along with the Spirit Brothers while they carve. Their stuff is at www.SpiritBrothers.com 


Butch


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 16, 2007)

twoclones said:


> I heard that. The fair starts here in about a week and I've been carving small bears every chance I get. I'll not be carving at the fair but will be there selling my stuff along with the Spirit Brothers while they carve. Their stuff is at www.SpiritBrothers.com
> 
> 
> Butch



Hope you do well there. Looks like the Spirit Brothers have some real nice stuff.


----------

